# Calling All .net Software Developers



## CraftyZA (13/2/14)

While getting up to speed for interviews, i've hit a brick wall.
I'm trying to implement wcf on top of entity framework.
It mostly works, except when trying to return a list type of a data contract.
Ie,
DatabaseEntity db = new DatabaseEntity();
Db.sometable linq query select everything
The return the results.
Say for instance productcategories.
The data layer builds, but the moment i bind it to a dropdown control on a test client app, wcf shuts down, and the test app bombs out.
End points are mex, and httpbasic.
If I had hair, i would have pulled it out by now.

So if we have other developers here, that are willing to help, can we perhaps start a discussion here?


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

All I know is droptable = bad


----------



## TylerD (14/2/14)

@CraftyZA , I'm sorry I can't help you. I don't even understand what you're asking of me. 
I draw pretty pictures for a living. 
Hope somebody can help you out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (14/2/14)

I'm a developer, but I do COBOL - so all I can do is nod my head and smile knowingly

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Sorry @CraftyZA my programming skills stopped growing a long time ago with C. 

I do know of two folk that are hotshots, currently overseas. I used to work with them many years ago and we maintain irregular contact. If you really are at a loss and can find noone else that knows how to help you i could run it by them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

It seems we have a few propeller heads onboard these forums... I did cobol but that ended back in the eighties when I started playing with modems and the online world.


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Love your animated images @Rob Fisher 
Saw another one a while ago on a different post of yours 

When you put many propellor heads together, you can fly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Love your animated images



I haven't used them for ages... I collected them back in the early days of BBS's (Bulletin Boards the forerunner of the internet) and finally there is forum software that support animated GIF's! Old technology meets new technology!


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Lol

I remember Beltel. Cant remember what year, probably around 1990

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

yeah nope cant help you either Crafty.... I sell Vape stuff for a living soooo I dont even know what any of that gibberish means!


----------



## johan (14/2/14)

Geez I feel your pain! But unfortunately only do a little bit of C for programming micros in electronic projects.


----------



## Smokyg (14/2/14)

Sorry dude! Wish i could have helped but im into networking and servers, programming is not my thing.


----------



## Gizmo (14/2/14)

Yo crafty, All I know is VB from varsity and these days all I work with is PHP. I am no expert, but just know how to manipulate code. I also have a friend that works at Pastel doing .net dev, however, he is hard to get hold of. If I was you I would recommend using stack overflow. They really helpful community of developers if you get stuck. I use them all the time.. http://stackoverflow.com/


----------

